# Anyone know about widening steel wheels?



## doggitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Would like to try this but I'm stumped on what grade of steel to use. Help?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/


----------

